# Electro Harmonix Headphone Amp



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Have not seen one of these come out in a long time. I have a few Rockman headphone amps which I like for those office jams. This one looks pretty cool though










Ultra lightweight and portable
Designed specifically for musical instruments
Get the character sound of your live instrument
Handles high gain pedal board input delivering your favorite tone and definition
Super quiet
Battery included, Headphones are NOT INCLUDED

EHX.com | Headphone Amp - Personal practice amplification | Electro-Harmonix


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Any Idea what the price will be? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i love little gadgets like this...especially when they don't require a wall-wart like it's bigger brothers...the 22 carbine and 44 magnum amp heads...i imagine it'd sell for under $100...and have a rather cleanish sound...but the specs say it will take ultra high gain pedals etc in front of it...so all should be well...


----------

